# Spraying for Ticks



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is what your state says about tick control.
http://www.mass.gov/eohhs/gov/departments/dph/programs/id/epidemiology/ticks/ticks-in-yard.html

As far as spraying, you want a professional. Most of the over the counter bug spays are not very effective against ticks. The chemicals that are most effective are best used by the pros, and in many cases are not available to the average home owner. Even if you acquire them, DIY use of them is illegal in many places.


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

I live in Tennessee and have woods and a horse farm behind my house. I'm very cognizant of ticks and treat my yard for them regularly. I spray Talstar P via a hose end sprayer at the rate of 1.5 oz per gallon. I do this about every 3-4 weeks through the really hot season. In three years of living at this house I have NEVER found a tick, and we have deer walk through our yard pretty much every afternoon, which would normally help spread the little buggers. Also, I do a ton of projects out in the yard, which keeps me exposed to all the insects. I swear by Talstar. I buy it from domyownpestcontrol.com.
An important point, as Oso pointed out above....Be careful if you decide to use pesticides. Talstar is a very safe product, but more is not necessarily better. The recommended rate is 1 oz per gallon. The ONLY time I spray at 1.5 oz per gallon is the first application, and ONLY out in the back yard. it is rated for indoor use, and I use it along baseboards about twice a year at the rate of 1/2 oz per gallon. I have animals in the house and have never had any issues, but I am careful how I use it. 
One other note.....I do spray my legs down with Deep Woods Off every time I'm going to be working in the yard, which I'm sure helps quite a bit.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just to add to the thinking, but deer are just one of many animals the propagate these little pests. Mice, rats, squirrels, rabbits, ground hogs, and birds are all on the list. 

One article with advise caught my interest. Since we all have mice he suggested we help them with extra bedding, treated with fipronil. I have yet to deploy my free bedding, but, since we can never eliminate the mice we might as well eliminate their parasites. The article also talked about feeding stations for deer where they would have to rub past a treated post to get to the food. Of course, feeding deer may not be allowed.

tn, I will check out the Talstar P, thanks.

Bud


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Get ya self a bunch of Guineas, they will get rid of all insects, snakes, mice, frogs and any small thing, and make great guard fowls, if anything comes in your yard, they will let you know. The only problem is they will drive you nuts hollerin at everything that moves, if they see even a grasshopper they really kick up a fuss.

http://www.guineafarm.com/guinea-farm-products/guinea-fowl/


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks so much everyone for the advice, I think I'm going to get a few local quotes on pesticide application. And if it's not in the budget I'll try the Talstar P.


----------



## shan1289 (Jun 9, 2016)

Another option is the widely available triazicide. I bought and have yet to spray it, but it has great reviews online. Maybe give that a try!


----------

